# Sandalwood as an insect repellent



## JTSmommie1 (May 25, 2005)

I've been reading up on different outside insect (mosquito & gnats, mostly) repellents and have seen info on sandalwood. The things I've seen are described like incense sticks that you put around the area you'll be in. Does anyone know if the sandalwood incense I would get at the store would be ok or do I need to spend the extra money on the ones that say they are specifically for insect repellent?

My budget hopes I can just get the ones from the store and not have to order special ones. But, that seems too easy.

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, I don't know about that. Real sandalwood is extremely expensive, I know that much. How about citronella candles? Smoke will keep insects away, but is not so great for humans either. Lavender EO is also an insect repellant.


----------



## amelissam (Aug 8, 2003)

Lemongrass is a good, natural insect repellent. I make myself and my kids a spray of witch hazel and lemongrass EO for use in the summer. I've read that if you plant them around your house, it will help keep insects at bay, but I haven't tried it. I planted a citronella plant beside my back porch last week though!


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

I use citronella eo, it wasn't that expensive at our local natural foods store. Cedarwood eo is another one.


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

I use them and love 'em! If you go to a garden centre they should have them (someplace like home depot, lowes etc is where we get ours here) They're not really that much more expensive than the regular sticks for what you get.. they are about 18' long and quite thick so they burn for a LONG time. To use the regular ones you'd have to light a lot OF them and often, whereas with these you light a couple and they'll burn for a few hours







:


----------



## JTSmommie1 (May 25, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies. I do use citranella candles and I'm brewing up some garlic/onion/hot pepper concentrate this weekend to spray. And we use Bite Blocker. I have a creek and lots of trees/bushes lining my backyard and normally in the dead of summer we can't spend time outside in the evening. But I'm landscaping and really want to use the yard as an extra "room", so I'm trying to probably "overkill" the mosquitos and now those pesky buffalo flies.

So when I started reading about sandalwood, thought I would just add it to the arsenal, just wasn't sure if I needed the expensive ones that specifically say they are for bugs or if just regular store bought would work.

Laura


----------

